# Bumps on my baby



## dragonkeeper (Dec 15, 2013)

I took my lil guy out today to give him a bath and found little bubbles under his scales and he is looking pretty dull like he is about to shed. Can someone tell me whats wrong. I think it might be cricket bites i dont know HELP


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 16, 2013)

Could be several things, first thing that came to mind was blisters from a burn.... Could you take a close up clear photo? Are the bumps hard or fluid filled?


----------



## dragonkeeper (Dec 16, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> Could be several things, first thing that came to mind was blisters from a burn.... Could you take a close up clear photo? Are the bumps hard or fluid filled?


They are hard idk how it can be a blister hes always under his dirt ill try and take a clear pic


----------



## dragonkeeper (Dec 16, 2013)

If you can see it thats just one there little and has bout 4 on his back


----------



## dragonkeeper (Dec 16, 2013)

The little bump in the middle


----------



## dragonkeeper (Dec 16, 2013)

He is also sneezing or hick uping alot could he be sick. Im deeply worried.


----------



## dragonkeeper (Dec 16, 2013)

New update they are along the sides of his back on both sides


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds like he needs to be seen by a reptile experienced vet asap.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 16, 2013)

Can't be hiccuping, to hiccup you have to have a diaphragm. While tegus have a post-hepatic septum, it isn't muscled and therefore unable to have a spasmodic contraction.

As for blistering, reptiles don't blister like we do, normally. Usually the whole integument in the burn area separates from the tissue below, fluid fills underneath it (ie. it doesn't look like our blisters, more like a little swelling). Then the tissue typically goes necrotic and hardens, basically becomes a thick 'scab'.

It is possibly a parasite. As SnakeCharmr has said, take it to a qualified, experienced vet.


----------

